# About to give BSD a go.



## mitch23 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey, name's mitch, what's happening?

For four years now I've been windows free using linux, In that time I have learnt a lot, about computers in general thanks to linux. Linux has been great. But it seems to have one flaw that always has me banging my head against a wall...

I was NEVER able to find a software that can simply burn a dvd to play in a dvd player. Is there any software with FreeBSD that will do this with no fuss?


----------



## caesius (Mar 20, 2011)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/creating-dvds.html

See section 18.7.4: Burning a DVD-Video.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 21, 2011)

There's also sysutils/brasero, sysutils/xfburn, sysutils/k3b and sysutils/k3b-kde4.


----------



## zspider (Mar 21, 2011)

don't forget Gnomebaker


----------



## mamalos (Mar 21, 2011)

Of course most (if not all) of this software works on linux too. I assume that DVD burning is not the sole reason you wish to give FreeBSD a go, because if so, you'll be the first one  and I think you'll find more Desktop-related problems here than on Linux. Of course, this is only my opinion and I don't mean to start a never-ending linux-vs-FreeBSD conversation whatsoever.


----------



## roddierod (Mar 22, 2011)

I use  multimedia/avidemux2 to convert the video file to a mpeg2 file which is readable by any DVD player. There is a handy DVD setting under the AUTO menu. Then use any of the aforementioned applications to burn the file to disk.

If you have access to a DVD player that can play divx files, your safest bet is to encode using the DX50 subformat of the DIVX. This format plays on the older models of stand alone divx players while only newer models can handle the XVID format, you have to look at the manual for specific stand alone divx dvd players to be sure.


----------

